# Lost "Registers of Fishing Boats"



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

The Pembrokeshire Record Office has 6 such registers (1869-1988), but one is missing (1926-45). Does anyone know whether there are "backup" copies or similar materials held in other places, such as the PRO? 
I'm pretty sure that there won't be such a place, but it's worth a chance!

BarryJ


----------

